# pre judging eating??



## Dman509 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

im 6 foot 3 and will be competing at around 215. my body is pretty carb sensitive and i was wondering what i should eat before the pre judging and what times?? any suggestions would be a huge help!!!!

thank you


----------



## sosc (Jul 17, 2011)

Like on the day of the competition, or the weeks/days before?


----------



## Dman509 (Jul 17, 2011)

on the actual day of the competition


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 17, 2011)

The amounts I'm not sure about for guys but some basic rules I follow:

- don't eat anything you haven't already been eating as part of your diet (sometimes on a very strict diet your ability to digest certain things goes away, and throwing in something that you're not used to, can potentially kill your show. I've seen people bent over and in the fetal position getting sick before a PreJudge because of this.

- if you're using insulin, make sure you know what you're doing and using the right amounts (saw a friend screw up is dosage and barely made it thru the day)

- personally I eat in small amounts so I don't end up getting a stomach ache or bloated from anything.

My usual show day diet:

Meal 1: egg whites, pancakes, syrup
before PreJ: another pancake w/ syrup or rice cake + PB + J or honey
post PreJ: potato or rice cake + PB + J as needed
"Lunch": steak + potato 
-- I've been told a cheeseburger + fries before- but in some cases I've become lactose intolerant and the cheese destroys me
mid-afternoon: small amounts of chicken + potato or rice cake +PB + J every 1-2 hrs
Nite show: repeat before PreJ

after nite show: whateer 
next day: whatever, slowly reintroducing water
following day, back on the diet and ease back into a maintenance diet to reduce post show rebound


----------

